# Fun contest



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

This is just a fun contest. Rules: it must be a betta . it cannot be a veil tail or a round tail. DO NOT VOTE FOR YOUR OWN BETTA. The top three bettas will get judged so take great pictures. THE PRIZE: I will cartoonize your fish and send it to you via message and if you want it i could mail it to you. Have fun. Contest ends May 15.


I have permission for the contest from Perseusmom


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

There are no extreme guidelines just no veiltails. All welcome. Great prize and the 2 runners up will get a sketch of their betta!


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Yay! I will join, but you do have to say in your post that you got permission from a moderator and that is wasn't supported by Bettafish.com. My fish is a half moon, not a veil or round tail.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Ooh he's pretty


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

SORRY ABOUT THAT I never knew that you need permission from a moderator I did come up with this contest on my own though. So this probably means that Bettafish.com did't support it.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Maybe you should private message a moderator, apologize for setting up a contest without permission, and ask them whether you could have permission now.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Alright thanks for notifing me.I only know from other threads neptunesmom is a moderator and thats the only mod I know


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

I sent the message to persusmom not neptunesmom but i sent it all the same


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

I wish I could enter Neptune but he is a Veil tail.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

I will change it so any betta can enter so we have a few more contestants. So now all Bettas welcome. Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Yay








Here is Neptune


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

It is starting to be a tough competition


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Wow. Both bettas entered are named Neptune, and are blue.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah that's so funny


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

This is my unnamed betta.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'll enter my VT Merlin


----------



## TacoZA (Mar 2, 2014)

Here is Ranger! :lol: He loves contests


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

So many choices!!!!


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

This is Sunset. Sorry about the hand in the background, it was the only way I could get her to look at something other than the camera.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

The above post was done by my sister. She wanted to enter her baby betta fish, but she doesn't have an account on here.


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

1 betta per person right?


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Well... it was her sister who doesn't have an account. Pippin, have your sister sign up for an account here. It might help her baby betta grow very well and she can ask all the questions she wants. I don't have a betta yet but I signed up to make sure I can have my next fish live longer (than a week). It's ok.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I think ill enter my male Hale, hes a double tail halfmoon


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Ellis


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

BettaLover4life said:


> 1 betta per person right?


I mean can I enter more than one betta? I just got a new one.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Does anyone know what type of tail Sunset has?


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Pippin said:


> Does anyone know what type of tail Sunset has?


I think Sunset is a halfmoon. Where did you get him?


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Sure you can have up to 2


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

She's from Petco. we brought her last July as a baby.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My second entry. This is Tie Dye Patriot. I cried when he died


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Hale is a mustard gas! Sorry about tie die xshainax


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Here is my 2nd entry, My new betta Winter


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Ooh so pretty


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

FishWhisperer said:


> Hale is a mustard gas! Sorry about tie die xshainax


I actually don't think he is, his fins are more brownish yellowish and pretty see through but I wish he was lol


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

FishWhisperer said:


> Hale is a mustard gas! Sorry about tie die xshainax


I will never find a betta that looks like him again, but with Mr.Brat it's pretty darn close.


----------



## petlover (Feb 1, 2014)

that is such a beautiful fish


----------



## Bettaginer (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow so many beautiful fish on here, and Ranger is a beauty!!!!
I don't know if anyone was entering females, but I'm still mourning the loss of my sorority so I wanted to add Citrus here. She was my littlest one, and 3 months was long enough to fall in love with them, but too soon to say goodbye.


----------



## TacoZA (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks Bettaginer  So sorry to hear about your sorority  Very sad...Citrus was a beauty though.

And Snap. My Ranger is just a CT version of yours


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Citrus looks a lot like my old female, Cleopatra. SIP Cleo


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm sorry. I can't believe she died at 3 months. I lost a comet and a clown loach(both won at a fair) to being "temporarily" kept in a bowl until I set up my tank.(would've been too small 2.5 gal) the bowl became a death trap and I did not get any pictures.(I would have had to give them away anyway.)


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

My Pinkish-white Deoxys! Twin tail Half moon  he also has a touch of blue and green in areas


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

Deoxys my TTHM


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

pfenty said:


> My Pinkish-white Deoxys! Twin tail Half moon  he also has a touch of blue and green in areas


Dont you mean double tail?


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

My EE Plakat, Perry <3


----------



## emuted (Apr 24, 2014)

My first time entering a contest! Hope I'm not too late!

Here's Mercury, a copper halfmoon betta


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

this is gladiator...


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Contest ends thursday may 15 so good luck. Results should be out this weekend


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

The contest ends today at 12:00 pm nothing after will be accepted. results should be out by the weekend. Good Luck!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

WHY!!! WHY YOU NO ALLOW VEINTAILS!!!! its ok, really


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

I changed that.


----------



## blue sky (Apr 6, 2014)

*omg*

omg i made the deadline !!!:-D rushingsobadly.!
i just read about you contest five mins ago
heres a pic of Pavo got him on 2014, 5,13
i know he lookes cramped but he was in a cup when i took pic and now is in tank. 2 is in natural light and one is in artifical.looks so diffrent! is there was a rule to enter 1 pic? if so just pick one <3>


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Looks like he might be spade but mostly vt. Good job making the deadline. THE CONTEST IS CLOSED BEOND THIS POINT. THERE WILL BE NO MORE ENTRIES. thank you for entering. results will be out soon.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

*The winners!!!!! Yay*

Here are the winners
First Citrus 
Second Hale 
Third Ellis
Congratulations to all entries! All prizes will be out soon.:nicefish:


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

*Citrus*

Prize for citrus First place! Congratulations!!!!!!:welldone:


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

:blueyay: Congratulations to everyone who won!:greenyay:


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

It was a hard competition!


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

BettaLover4life said:


> Dont you mean double tail?


Yeah, I guess so lol just going off the PetSmart label ~_~


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

FishWhisperer said:


> Here are the winners
> First Citrus
> Second  Hale
> Third Ellis
> Congratulations to all entries! All prizes will be out soon.:nicefish:


 I see Ellis came Third:blueyay: Thanks:-D


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

I have quite the soft spot for plakats.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

*Hale*

Second place congratulations to Hale


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

3rd Place Ellis


----------

